# 30-06 Mark V Custom and Load Work



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my 30-06 Mark V Custom I had finished this Sept. and the load work.

It was a Mark V Synthetic and the following was done.

Cera-Kote finish on all metal parts including bases and rings, B&C Medalist stock bedded and freefloated, tuned trigger, with Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40 Rapid Z scope


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Load work turned out to be a success using 165gr Sierra HPBT and Barnes 168gr TSX.

Five shot group at 100yds using 165gr Sierra Game King HPBT









Then loaded 18 rounds of this load 59grs H4350 and the 165gr HPBT moving 2983fps and fired 9 three shot groups to check consistency of load and rifle to group tight. Here is the smallest group and largest groups of the 9 three shot groups. The first target is the smallest three shot group which was the third group of the nine (the first and third bullet of this group went through the bottom hole and the second bullet was the top hole of this group). The second target is the largest group of the 9 three shot groups and was the fifth group fired of the 9 groups.



















Here is the case as you see there is no pressure signs.



















Chrony readings

165gr Sierra HPBT 59gr H4350


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice rifle, and it looks like its shooting pretty darn good for you. I've never tried any 165gr bullets, but love the h4350 with 150gr bullets in my 30-06. I'm using half a grain more powder with a 150sst and getting around 3060fps. Looks like my rifle groups a bit larger than yours does, but then mine is an older savage 110 that has only had the trigger adjusted down a bit and the stock bedded.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

ac700wildcat said:


> Nice rifle, and it looks like its shooting pretty darn good for you. I've never tried any 165gr bullets, but love the h4350 with 150gr bullets in my 30-06. I'm using half a grain more powder with a 150sst and getting around 3060fps. Looks like my rifle groups a bit larger than yours does, but then mine is an older savage 110 that has only had the trigger adjusted down a bit and the stock bedded.


Yours shoots good because it is a Savage and there is nothing shabby about a 150gr bullet moving over 3000fps. The 30-06 if loaded in modern rifles up to or around 270 and 25-06 pressures will really surprise folks. There is a lot left in this 100 plus year old cartridge for sure.

Mine will shoot with in an inch the 150gr Nosler Accubond, 165gr Sierra HPBT, 168TSX, 180gr Speer SBT, 200gr Accucond and Sierra, 240gr Woodleigh and 1 1/4" with the 220gr Sierra RN. The 30-06 is one fine and truly as close as it gets to an all around big game cartridge. Now I love two other cartridges just as much and they are the 257wby and 300Wby.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice work bear

I enjoyed your pics and documentary.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Nice work bear
> 
> I enjoyed your pics and documentary.


You are welcome. It took about a month and a half to develop loads and record the info in writing and in pictures. I had a lot more info but did not want to bore everyone. The 30-06 is a cartridge because of bullets, powders, brass, primers and modern rifles with superior steel and strong actions has not reached it's potential yet.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

That is a really nice looking rifle and apparently shoots even better. Welcome back. I missed your input on this forum.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> That is a really nice looking rifle and apparently shoots even better. Welcome back. I missed your input on this forum.


Thanks iwantabuggy, I actually missed being away. Good to be back.

Will be hunting some since it is our hunting season, but will post form time to time. Fixing to do some more load development on the 257Wby using a Mark V Accumark. Also had a 375Wby made and did some interesting work with it. Working on a 450 Marlin 1895M G/G and load work as well as the 22-250. Will take me time so I don't over look anything but it will be fun even though it will take some time and money. Maybe that is why I am taking my time "THE MONEY" for powder, bullets, brass, and primers.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a really nice setup. My 06 loves the 165gn bullets with 4064 powder. Though my groups are slightly larger then those you shot.

How do you like the Zeiss scope? I've looked through a few of them and they seem to have high eye relief and good clarity but I've never put one on any of my guns. I've got a new to me 264 mag gun that I'm looking to put a nice scope one. Would you recommend the Zeiss?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

For the money spent there is in my opinion not a better scope than the Zeiss Conquest and the Schott glass of Germany that is used in them is superior to all scopes in it's price range and in line with the very upper line scopes. It will track exactly where you want it to go and not loose zero. No matter what the power range the reticle will not get in your way or block out a target. As I said, for the money the best.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I will hunt this week some with my usual load but next week when my 257Wby gets here and I go to the range I want to take my 06 and some more loads to try with the E-Tip ONE MORE TIME!!!! As good as this bullet looks it ought to just jump in the brass and fly out my 06 making exaggerated holes. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I MEAN LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL THING - IT SHOULD REALLY FLY STRAIGHT










Trying IMR4350, H4831sc, H4350 and 748, Nosler brass, Fed 210 primers. I have bullets weighed and all are the same weight, once fired brass neck sized and squared off and they are all the same length. After this testing I will stop using them if they do not shoot well. The Sierra 165gr GK HPBT is the most accurate at the moment with the 168gr TSX a close second and Ballistic tip is third with Accubond fourth. The only one I will try next is the Partition. Will see what happens next week. It will be cooler, not much wind at all and I will have time so I don't rush the time at the range.

Waters on the 30-06 used IMR4831 and H4831 getting good accuracy with a 150gr bullet. Now his load was slower by about 75-100fps but it was still over 2800fps. I really gave the E-Tips a good jump the last time I used them, so this time I am going to be closer to the rifling. I believe there just might be a balance I can find between the burn rate of the slower powder and the OAL and get lucky finding a good load. I know one thing for sure, this round of shooting will be the verdict.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice article/post...who did your cerakote on the 06? Do they have a website or # to call thanks-Jordan in MN


----------

